# Forgeworld releases 19 August Contemptor weapons & Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*Forgeworld releases 19 August Contemptor weapons & Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher*

New releases from Forgeworld.
*Contemptor Pattern Kheres Assault Cannon*








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-KHERES-ASSAULT-CANNON.html

*Contemptor Pattern Twin-linked Heavy Bolters*








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-HEAVY-BOLTER-ARM.html

*Contemptor Pattern Plasma Cannon*








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-PLASMA-CANNON-ARM.html

*Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher* was also released today:


> The Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher combines the armoured might of the Crassus super-heavy hull with the long-range capabilities of an immense multiple missile launcher. The design, sanctified and approved by the Adeptus Mechanicus, was discovered deep within the cogitator stacks of the recently-reconsecrated Forge World Zhao-Arkkad.
> 
> Complete resin kit designed by Stuart Williamson and Daren Parrwood. Experimental rules for the Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher can be found here and an exclusive Apocalypse formation can be found here.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/PRAETOR-ARMOURED-ASSAULT-LAUNCHER.html
Rules for the vehicle can be found here.
Apocalypse formation rules can be found here.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Beat me to it 

Look awesome though. The picture of the Iron Hands Contemptor Dreadnought in Collected Visions is armed with the heavy bolter, but I feel it's a bit of a waste if I get one and equip it with the twin linked heavy bolter.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome, Looks just as good as the pre-release FaceSpace picture and doesn't cost as much as some of us thought it would.

The rules are good too and they have left themselves room for expansion again, just as they did with the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought, by scrubbing a few weapon entries.
I expect one of them to be some sort of Napalm, using the Hellstorm Template, Missile and maybe the other is a Melta missile. Or even a Vortex Missile! XD craxy i know but i can dream 

Have to add me a few of these to my ABG.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The special assault cannon looks pretty good, Heavy 6 and rending.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

We still have five scrubbed entries on the Contemptor Datasheet! Four of them are weapons, two Primaries and two Inbuilt. The fifth and final scrubbed entry is a non weapon wargear option.
Speculation as to their contents?

Was there not supposed to be a 'Contemptor Pattern Cyclone Missile Launcher' which could be one of the missing Primary weapon entries, the other is the Heavy Conversion Beamer if i recall correctly.

Two missing entries for replacement Inbuilt weapons: With Storm Bolter as standard and Heavy Flamer as the available option; Meltagun is another common option so i would expect that to be one, though with variation, otherwise it would also be available as standard and the last option can be speculation only. I am hoping for some type of Plasma weapon.

One non weapon option; This can only be speculated at as well: Frag Assault Launchers? of some description.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> We still have five scrubbed entries on the Contemptor Datasheet! Four of them are weapons, two Primaries and two Inbuilt. The fifth and final scrubbed entry is a non weapon wargear option.
> Speculation as to their contents?
> 
> Was there not supposed to be a 'Contemptor Pattern Cyclone Missile Launcher' which could be one of the missing Primary weapon entries, the other is the Heavy Conversion Beamer if i recall correctly.
> ...


What about Dual Heavy Bolters on both arms? Thought that was one of the images someone showed before.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No i shouldn't think so, both primary weapons are accounted for with the Contemptor Pattern Cyclone Missile Launcher and the Heavy Conversion Beamer FW mentioned some time back plus Twin Linked Heavy Bolters are basic Wargear if i recall correctly so wouldn't be scrubbed out.

SGMAlice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. Praetors cheaper then i thought it would be which is good for the IG fans.

With the contemptor, as pointed out... wheres the missle launcher and the heavy beamer? I'd also heard something about it having a graviton gun option...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah! The Graviton Gun! I knew i had forgotten something.
Maybe its the missing Inbuilt weapon? A Contemptor Pattern Magna Grapple?

SGMAlice


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome, those Heavy Bolters are gonna be easy autocannon arm conversions. Looks like I found my new Psyflemen.

Isn't the contemptor pattern also meant to be available to Chaos? Does anyone think it's possible that they make release a spiky version, or a spiky upgrade kit, and then give it Daeminc possession or something?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you look at the entries carefully all they are is a font, oversized and made bold and black. I bet if someone took the time they could figure out what they say. I know one of the missile options on the new vehicle is AP4.

All the info is there, we just need to figureout what it is.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The super heavy tank is currently a complete meh with a two shot aa blast weapon, but a dual assault 6 assault cannon contempter would make most enemies think twice about getting withing range of one of these super dreads, which is nice as the rest of the weapon options so far were completely blah codex weapons that you could put on any dreadnought.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> All the info is there, we just need to figureout what it is.


Agreed. Without even trying to do any fancy photoshop editing I think I can see the following (we'll see later on if I'm correct, hehe)

_Weapon Profile 1:_
Praetor (??? Warhead) 18"-360" Str 8 Ap 3 Ordnance Barrage 3, 5" Blast, Primary Weapon, Twin-linked

_Weapon Profile 2:_
Praetor (??? Warhead) 18"-360" Str 6 Ap 4 Ordnance Barrage 3, 5" Blast, Primary Weapon, Twin-linked, No Cover Save

As far as the *Contemptor Dreadnought options* goes I think they'll have to add some more options in the rulesheet to fit everything they have mentioned. As the rules look now there is no way to accomodate the "Mortiis" pattern (dual-wielding shooting weaponry) as well as there appears to be no room for the missile launcher option or the "optics" they mentioned in the FW Seminar in Chicago. We know that a Heavy Conversion Beamer is coming as well as a Graviton gun and the Missile Launcher System.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

AFAIK, the Contemptor Mortis will have its own rules PDF. The Mortis pattern has an assault cannon on both arms, which isn't an option on the standard Contemptor PDF, and there's no 'redacted' bit that could be that. Additionally, the Helical Targeting Array and Cyclone are afaik exclusive to the CM, so wouldn't appear on the standard PDF.

Hope they hurry up and get the thing released, because that bad boy will go into my DA a treat. 12 Assault Cannon shots and a Cylcone? Yes please!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

can't wait for this. Assault cannon and heavy bolters he we come  they look awesome!!!

Rev


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> can't wait for this. Assault cannon and heavy bolters he we come  they look awesome!!!
> 
> Rev


But is the Heavy Bolter any good?  I made a topic about it but pretty much everyone said it sucks and is pointless on a Dread.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

For the people who didn't check, all the arms are for BOTH sides so presumably the Heavy bolter drum mags will fit either side of the weapon.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> But is the Heavy Bolter any good?  I made a topic about it but pretty much everyone said it sucks and is pointless on a Dread.


yeah it isn't as good as all the other weapons, but look at it!! It's awesome  I just like painting and collecting things that look good, if I love, who cares, I had the most awesome looking army


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry to be so annoying but has there been any work on Chaos Contemptors? I'm really interested in at least a dozen contemptors primarily for a pre-heresy project but I'm not an Imperialist so I'm wanting to go more for a Horus Heresy transition on some of them.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

As far as I know FW have confirmed that Chaos Contemptor Dreadnoughts are a current work in progress that will be released soon™. However with Games Day UK coming up soon I wouldn't expect them to be released before that. Maybe we'll see some at Games Day UK (or in my case, from the pictures from Games Day UK) but we won't know until the time has come. Hang in there and save your cash


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They are going to be in the next Imperial Armor book; As it states on the Contemptor Datasheet so next Games day should be about right.

SGMAlice


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

although I dislike marines, I do like this allot, and tempts me to add one to a small marine contingent for any guard I might restart


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forward to the chaos contemptor so very much.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You think a World Eater Contemptor would survive very long? ^^


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The Contemptor has me thinking about building an Ancients Assault Force for Apoc games, to go with my Death Wing and drop podding SM lists.

Depends on if/when they do a Mortis pattern Contemptor Datasheet or not.


----------

